# Angelschein



## Björn_Ott (17. August 2008)

Hallo kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich im Vogelsbergkreis den Angelschein machen kann? Und was er so ca. kostet? Den von dem Angelverein der bei uns ist kann man keine hilfe erwarten. Nur wenn man Mitglied ist bekommt man dort geholfen.


----------



## andreas0815 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein*



Björn_Ott schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich im Vogelsbergkreis den Angelschein machen kann? Und was er so ca. kostet? Den von dem Angelverein der bei uns ist kann man keine hilfe erwarten. Nur wenn man Mitglied ist bekommt man dort geholfen.


 

Wo ist Vogelsbergkreis;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## Björn_Ott (17. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein*

In der nähe von marburg als in der mitte von hessen


----------



## Björn_Ott (20. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein*

habe was gefunden thema kann geschlossen werden


----------



## angel gott (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein*



björn_ott schrieb:


> hallo kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich im vogelsbergkreis den angelschein machen kann? Und was er so ca. Kostet? Den von dem angelverein der bei uns ist kann man keine hilfe erwarten. Nur wenn man mitglied ist bekommt man dort geholfen.


 




dass is sooooo typisch angelverein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Björn_Ott (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein*

Ja aber hab so was gefunden ein glück|bla:


----------

